# Mathcad Problem



## abhijitroy (May 5, 2006)

I've installed Mathcad 13 in my computer. However, in the maiden run of the program I set the path of its license file to my CD-drive K:. Now, I am unable to open the program without the installation CD in the drive. I am getting the following error message-
Mathcad.JPG
I've tried to get rid of this problem by uninstalling & reinstalling the program a number of times. However, I get the same message each time I try to run the program.
Plz tell me an way out to place the license file to another location say, in My Documents.


----------



## MysticHalo (May 5, 2006)

abhijitroy said:
			
		

> However, in the maiden run of the program* I set the path of its license file to my CD-drive K:*. Now, I am unable to open the program without the* installation CD* in the drive. I am getting the following error message-
> 
> Plz tell me an way out to place the license file to another location say, in My Documents.


Everytime Mathcad starts, it verifies the license file, and hence need access to the CD. Hence, copy the license file from the CD on to ur Hard Drive and set the path accordingly, then it wont ask u to insert the CD 

Path for My Documents (in WinXP) = C:\Documents and Settings\______ , where _____ may be the user account name or Administrator or All Users


----------



## mod-the-pc (May 5, 2006)

1. Copy mathcad13.dat to C:\MathCAD.13.Enterprise.Edition\
2. In registry navigate to HKEY CURRENT USER\Software\Mathsoft\Mathcad 13\FLEXlm
Change  "LicensePath" to C:\MathCAD.13.Enterprise.Edition\mcad13.dat

Alternatively after step 1, u can create an environment variable LM_LICENSE_FILE
and set its value to to C:\MathCAD.13.Enterprise.Edition\mcad13.dat


----------



## abhijitroy (May 6, 2006)

Thanx forum for attempting to solve my problem.
@mod-the-pc: Your suggested solution has worked superbly. Thanx so much to you.


----------

